# Horse Trailer questions



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I pull a 3 horse slant, heavy duty not aluminum, trailer and it's a bumper pull. Never had a bumper problem and it pulls very well.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've had both types of trailers and although many people prefer a GN, I love the BP. As for your question about wear and tear on the bumper, it really is a non-issue. 

The way to safely pull a trailer is with a trailer hitch mounted to the frame of your truck - not using the bumper at all. Pulling a trailer with the ball mounted on the bumper is fine if you are pulling a small utility trailer or a light boat but never a horse trailer. 

If you intend to pull a heavy trailer with a full load, you can add an equalizing hitch to the system which will even out the load and decrease the tongue weight on the truck.

Even though you intend to pull one horse, you just never know when that may change so you need to figure on the maximum.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> I've had both types of trailers and although many people prefer a GN, I love the BP. As for your question about wear and tear on the bumper, it really is a non-issue.
> 
> The way to safely pull a trailer is with a trailer hitch mounted to the frame of your truck - not using the bumper at all. Pulling a trailer with the ball mounted on the bumper is fine if you are pulling a small utility trailer or a light boat but never a horse trailer.
> 
> ...


 trailer hitch mounted to the frame?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes. The term bumper pull is really not accurate. The frame for the receiver is actually mounted to the frame of the vehicle not the bumper. There are different classes of hitches and the proper one for a horse trailer is a "class 3" hitch. http://www.nextag.com/class-3-receiver-hitch/stores-html

Trying to use the bumper from your truck will eventually pull the bumper off or damage it. The other things to consider is the proper towing package of the truck you are going to consider. Heavier suspension, transmission oil cooler, etc. It isn't just a matter of sticking a 2" ball on the bumper of the truck.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You'll find you can't get the reciever part of the hitch up to & over the ball on a bumper anyways, it's too high. Your truck will have the hitch set up anyways, haven't seen one that hasn't.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

With a 1/2 ton truck, make sure the trailer you buy has trailer brakes. Many of the older ones don't have any brakes or only on 1 axle. 1/2 ton trucks have smaller brakes so you ideally want a trailer with brakes on both axles.

If you have a 6ft bed on your pickup that introduces problem for a goose neck trailer. Ideally the hitch should be over your axle but with a 6ft bed the trailer will get into your cab or you have to buy a more expensive offset hitch. Just something to calculate into costs.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Darrin said:


> With a 1/2 ton truck, make sure the trailer you buy has trailer brakes. Many of the older ones don't have any brakes or only on 1 axle. 1/2 ton trucks have smaller brakes so you ideally want a trailer with brakes on both axles.
> 
> If you have a 6ft bed on your pickup that introduces problem for a goose neck trailer. Ideally the hitch should be over your axle but with a 6ft bed the trailer will get into your cab or you have to buy a more expensive offset hitch. Just something to calculate into costs.


I'm going to buy a GMC Sierra crew cab and i think its a 5 ft bed but i could be mistaken, it might be a little longer. I know it isnt as long as the extended cab's bed. I saw one at money man pawn shop that i was going to check out but it might be a little longer than i want and its a bumper pull though a bumper pull is fine, just dont want too much of a long one. Also, I guess i would actually have to hook it up and take it for a stroll to tell if the brakes on the trailer work properly and what brakes it has?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Newer trailers should have brakes on both axles, it's the older ones you need to look out for. You have to look at the axle and see if there is a drum brake on each one. 

Take that trailer for a test drive but that brings up the next question. Has your pickup been set up to pull with a trailer brake unit and plug?

Trailer brake unit-Some pickups come with it built in (look at your owners manual) but most have it as an external unit. Generally mounted low on your driver side dash. This unit allows you to set up how hard the trailer brakes when you brake the pickup with a knob so you can manually apply brakes if needed.

Plug- Check the type of plug you have because there are several types. The trailer plug will have to match your pickup. If it doesn't the trailer plug will need to be rewired or find an adapter. Also clean your plug if it is full of dirt, spiders, whatever so a good electrical connection can be made.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

nyg052003 said:


> I'm going to buy a GMC Sierra crew cab and i think its a 5 ft bed but i could be mistaken, it might be a little longer. I know it isnt as long as the extended cab's bed. I saw one at money man pawn shop that i was going to check out but it might be a little longer than i want and its a bumper pull though a bumper pull is fine, just dont want too much of a long one. Also, I guess i would actually have to hook it up and take it for a stroll to tell if the brakes on the trailer work properly and what brakes it has?


Pick ups come with a 6'6" bed or a long bed is 8'


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PUTNAM RECEIVER HITCHES FOR TRUCKS & SUVs
This is what a hitch looks like


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In the US, & I know it varies from state to state, don't you have to have break away brakes? Here in BC Canada you are required by law, if you are hauling horses or anything over a certain weight. I have seen Dept of Transportation do roadside checks here seeing if the break aways work, so you really should see if your break away utility battery is charged & working as well.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Newer trailers should have brakes on both axles, it's the older ones you need to look out for. You have to look at the axle and see if there is a drum brake on each one.
> 
> Take that trailer for a test drive but that brings up the next question. Has your pickup been set up to pull with a trailer brake unit and plug?
> 
> ...


I'm gona get a GMC Sierra 1500 crew cab at least a 2008 at the oldest so i will have to check out what it has. I might actually get it new if they give it to me for 25,000 lol. I'm actually wanting a fully loaded one pretty much in whatever i get so it should have all those things.


----------

